# OLD Llagas Creek Tie Plate Plugs



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi,
Back in the early 90's, I bought from Llagas Creek some of their 'Tie Plate Plugs' as seen in this picture.
I use them for making my switches. 
Their NEW one is a different design, and I was wondering if anyone had a bag on the old ones around that they would sell.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

if anyone had a bag on the old ones around that they would sell 
David, 
I don't know about a bag, but I have a lot of them lying around that I'd be happy to sell. Some are still attached to my track that is stored in the garage:














I use them for making my switches 

I found they were horrible for switches, as you can't adjust the 'fit' as you can with spikes! You have to get it right first time. 










We had a discussion about them a while ago when someone started new production using the old moulds - did you find that? 










Sorry about the random pics!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Pete, 
No, I did a 'search' for Tie Plate but the search engine did not come up with anyone starting a new production run. 
Can you tell me where or when, or who? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, BC


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 

A site-specific Google search ["site:mylargescale.com llagas tie plugs"] turned up the archive 

http://www.mylargescale.com/archive...C_ID=39272 

I'd email Gary Broeder at Llagas and ask him if anyone did start producing them. 

P.S. Do you want mine? Send me a message offline.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Pete, 
Many thanks for that. 
I started with Gary, and he told me that these original ones were made by a plastics company for someone in 'O gauge', who then decided not to continue. 
Somehow, he found out about them and bought a batch. 
When he went back to get more, the plastics company had gone out of business and he had no idea where the molds went! 
Let's see if anyone else responds! 
Many thanks, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

David, Iron Creek Shops has/had them for the llagas Creek 5mm base rail. 

Larry


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Larry, 
Yes, I found his when I first started looking a couple of months ago. 
His do not have the built in plastic spikes, you have to use real spikes, which I don't need to do. 
Thanks again. 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

David + Pete, 

I went thru the stuff that I bought from you (Pete) last year and found the sandwich bag of these plates. Measured them, and they are for the 5mm base. I estimate 150 or so, plus some more on a switch to be stripped and rebuilt. 

David, if you PM your mailing address to me, I'll get them off to you next week, after I return from the ECLSTS this weekend. 

Pete, see you this weekend? 

Larry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Couldn't one use them to make true, honest,and real concrete Ties? I though it would be kewl to pour my own concrete ties but could not figure out how to attach the rial to the Tie. 

JJ


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 23 Mar 2011 12:21 PM 
Couldn't one use them to make true, honest,and real concrete Ties? I though it would be kewl to pour my own concrete ties but could not figure out how to attach the rial to the Tie. 

JJ 

Well, yes, if you can make the ties. If you put pegs in the mould in the plug location you can use these 'plugs'.

Note that the plugs shown are specifically designed for Llagas Creek old-style rail. Your rail may vary . .


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Larry Green on 23 Mar 2011 12:10 PM 
David + Pete, 

I went thru the stuff that I bought from you (Pete) last year and found the sandwich bag of these plates. Measured them, and they are for the 5mm base. I estimate 150 or so, plus some more on a switch to be stripped and rebuilt. 

David, if you PM your mailing address to me, I'll get them off to you next week, after I return from the ECLSTS this weekend. 

Pete, see you this weekend? 

Larry 

Larry,
Glad you found them - I was sure I hadn't thrown them away!

I'll be at ECLSTS this weekend - probably Saturday as Friday is getting hectic.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Larry Green on 23 Mar 2011 12:10 PM 
David + Pete, 

I went thru the stuff that I bought from you (Pete) last year and found the sandwich bag of these plates. Measured them, and they are for the 5mm base. I estimate 150 or so, plus some more on a switch to be stripped and rebuilt. 

David, if you PM your mailing address to me, I'll get them off to you next week, after I return from the ECLSTS this weekend. 

Pete, see you this weekend? 

Larry 
Hi Larry,
Message has been sent to you.
Many thanks for the offer.
What a wonderful thing MLS is to connect with others, especially when help is needed.
Enjoy the ECLSTS. 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

What a wonderful thing MLS is to connect with others, especially when help is needed
David, 

Don't you reckon Larry and I deserve a rake of NYC Twentieth Century streamliners







(each) for finding the plugs?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well Pete and Larry,
Let me give this a lot of thought.
NO!
Sorry, but your very welcomed help comes up a little short for that.
How about a photo, will that suffice?
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

David, you can give them a set of cars, just charge them a shipping and handling fee. No wait if you call right now you get a second set free, just a small shipping and handling fee will be charged. :>)


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting, 
Are these what were used to add the third rail to the white track at Diamondhead? 
I have AMS narrow gauge track for my under construction live steam layout and would like to incorporate a third rail at 32mm for my Canadian friends. 
The alternative I was going to use was Sunset Valley dual gauge ties like I have on my portable track as the rails for both AMS and SV fit the tie strips on my portable. 
Tom


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

How about a photo, will that suffice? 
Perfectly adequate, thank you.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Tom,
They were designed to either add rails, or make up track from scratch.
As long as you make a jig to get the holes in the right place, then you have the correct gauge.
What will be important in the the tie plate plug fits 'your' rail, and that the total height matches your existing track.
Llagas have a new one for their 'current' rail (tight on the old), and Tenmille in the UK make three different types.
Here is a photo of old Llagas Creek code 250 rail with their new and old tie plate plugs, plus the Tenmille that fits.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Are these what were used to add the third rail 
Tom, 

I added a thrid rail to my track using ordinary spikes. The track was Llagas plastic bases with code 250, so I spiked a new rail at 32mm. To make the heights match I used a strip of black electrical tape under the new rail before I spiked it. 

I also seem to have used MicroEngineering metal tie plates instead of tape - maybe this is a later version:


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks David and Pete, 
We got another snow storm yesterday so track building is delayed again darn it. Predictions are it won't top freezing again until mid next week and I can't drive posts into the ground until the frost leaves. 
I appreciate the advice and pictures. On my portable track I have Sunset Valley dual gauge on the outside loop and AMS standard gauge (the tie strips look more like the SVRR than narrow gauge) on the inner loop and the rails seem interchangeable so I should be OK there. I never thought about spiking into the plastic ties. 
The outside loop on my track will be supported on Eagle Wings frames with Dibond topping. The more rustic, twisty, dual gauge inner Brown spur might be more like my old garden line with terraforming completed and track laid on a bed of gravel or I might experiment with the ladder method so it will be a while till I need to lay dual gauge track so I'm keeping my eyes open to the possibilities. 
Best, 
Tom


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

spiking into the plastic ties 
Tom, 
It's a long time since I did any plain track, but I do recall more useful snippets. I bent the spikes over underneath - inside the Llagas hollow tie moulding - as they stuck out the bottom otherwise. I have a mini Dremel cordless drill with a very small diameter bit that pre-drilled holes for me through the tie plates. The latter saved wear and tear on my hands. And I used spiking pliers from Micromark, which have a mild spring and were comfortable for continuous spiking tasks.


----------

